# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  William Shakespeare

## Antitrup

Ankimi i te Dashures

Poshte nje kodre qe po fjalosej 
Nje ndodhi plot ankim afrohej nga nje lugine moter,
Shpirtrat e mi filluan te kujdeseshin per kete ze te dyfishte qe te mbahej mend,
Une u ula poshte qe te vendosja ne liste rrefimin e keqtonuar;
Perpara meje dallova nje vajze te paqendrueshme plote zbehje.
Grisje letrash, thyerje unazash me dysh,
Duke e bere stuhi boten e saj, plote dhimbje shi dhe ere.

Mbi koken e saj ne floket e shtruara
Pamja e saj fortifikohej prej diellit,
Ku ndoshta mendimi here here thoshte se pa kufomen e bukurise duke u mbaruar dhe tretur:
Koha nuk e kishte kositur ate rini fillestare,
Ate rini plote nderprerje; por nga zemerimi i qiejve dhe renies se furies,
Bukuria pipetinte nepermes thurrimave te moshes se zhuritur.

Shpesh ajo bente te ngrinte peceten te syte e saj,
Te cilet shfaqnin te ajo karaktere te vanitur,
Duke lare figurat e mendafshta ne uje te kripur
Qe te zbuste mjerimin ishte bere lemsh ne lotet e saj,
Dhe shpesh duke lexuar ato qe mbante perbrenda;
Shpesh klithtte mjerim te pashquar,
Ne zhurma me masa te ndryshme, te larta dhe te uleta.

Here here syte e saj te rrafshte udhetonin me karrocen e tyre
Dhe benin vargane te gjate;
Devijonin topthat e tyre te varfer te lidhur ne token e rruzullt;
Ata po e zgjatnin drejt pamjen e tyre;
Pas pak veshtrimi i tyre jepte hua ngultas,
Ne chdo vend nje heresh dhe jo kund fiksuar,
Mendja dhe syri te perzier me hutim.

Floket e saj, as te leshuara dhe as te lidhura,
Gersheti formal,
Shfaqtte te ajo nje dore te pakkujdesshme krenarie
Per ca, te pafutur, zbriste kapela e saj si vandak, 
Duke varur zbehtesine e saj dhe faqet e zhuritura vech;
Disa ne shiritin fije fije vazhdonin te duronin ne pritje,
Dhe ne skllaveri te vertete nuk mund te thyheshin
Dhe pse gershetuar me ngathtesi dhe shkujdesje te leshuar
Nje mije miratime nga nje fjalaritje qe ajo nxorri
Qelibar, kristal, dhe rruaza gagati,
Te cilat nje nga nje, ajo i hodhi ne lume.
Mbi te cilin me buzet e saj qaramane ajo qe ulur;
Si fajde, duke aplikuar njome njome,
Duart e monarkut qe nuk e lane bujarine te rrezohej
Dashja bertet disi, ku teprimi lut gjithchka.

Prej letrash te palosura ajo kish shume,
Nje me nje ajo po i lexonte me vemendje, psheretiu, i grisi,
Dhe ia dha permbytjes;
Theu nje unaze prej ari te praruar
Dhe duke i ofruar ato te gjenin varrin e tyre ne balte;
Gjeti ende gjysma letrash merzie te penuara me gjak,
Me mendafsh rreshkites veper dhe ndikim,
Mbeshtjelle dhe vulosur me kuriozitet sekret.

Keto shpesh i lante ajo ne syte e saj vershues,
I puthte, dhe shpesh pikonte lote:
Dhe bertiti O gjak i rreme, ti regjister genjeshtrash,
Ke deshmitar te paaprovuar po mbart ti!
Boja mund te kete ngjare me e zeze dhe me e mallkuar ketu!
Kete tha, ne krye te terbimit dhe rreshtave qe ajo grisi,
Shkenaqesi e madhe duke e thyer keshtu permbajtjen e tyre.

Nje burre i ndershem qe kulloste bagetine e tij prane
Nje shungellime, qe rrudha njihte
Prej oborri, prej qyteti, e kish lene te shkonte prane
Oret me te shpejta, vezhgonte se si ato shkisnin --
Ne drejtim ky trillim shqetesues u terhoq me shpejtesi,
Dhe, i privilegjuar prej moshes, deshironte te dinte
Shkurtimisht arsyet dhe motivet e vuajtjes se saj.

Keshtu ai rreshkiti poshte mbi shkopin e tij te regjur,
Dhe i hijshem ne distance ulet ai prane saj;
Kur ai serisht deshiron ate, duke qene i ulur;
Hidherimi i saj me degjimin e tij per te ndare dhimbjen;
Nese ajo prej tij atje mund te aplikohet disi
I cili mund ta zbuste vuajtjen e saj,
Kete premtoi me bamiresine e moshes.

Ati Im, i tha ajo,  dhe pse brenda meje ti po sheh plagen e shumte,
mos e ler te te thote gjykimi yt qe Une jam e moshuar;
jo mosha, por dhimbja, mbi mua ka fuqi:
Une ndoshta ende te kem qene nje lule perhapese,
E fresket ne vetvete, nese Une e kisha vet aplikuar
Dashuri ne vetvete dhe per jo dashuri anash meje.

Por, vuajtja jam Une! Shume heret Une perkujdesa
Nje fustan plote rinor  ai qe per te fituar hijeshi 
Prej nje prej natyres per nga jashte kaq te rekomanduara,
Qe syte e vajzave ngecen mbi gjithe fytyren e tij:
Dashurise i mungon banesa, dhe beri ate vendin e saj;
Dhe kur ne pjeset e tij te ndershme ajo po rrinte,
Ajo ishte ristrehuar dhe serishmi hyjnuar.

Krelat e tij zeshkane po vareshin ne kachurrela te perdredhur
Dhe chdo drite qe rast i eres
Mbi buzet e tij leshuar mendafsh tufa e tyre.
Cheshte kaq e embel per te bere, per te bere vullnet aftesisht gjen:
Secili sy qe veshtroi ate me magjepsi mendjen,
Per ne pamjen e tij qe4 ne pak terhequr
Chmadheshti mendon ne parajse do qe pare.  

Shfaq i vogel prej burri qe ende mbi mjekren e tij;
feniksi i tij poshte filloi por te shfaqej
si kadife e pa krasitur ne ate lekure te pakfjalte
shveshja e te cilit mburrtte jashte rrjeten ngjasonte te vishej:
Ende tregonte pamjen e tij prej atij kushtimi me te shtrenjte;
Dhe hijshem ndjenja duke valezuar qendronin ne dyshim
Nese me mirshem ishte sich qe, ose me mirshem me jo jashte.

Kualitetet e tij qene bukuri si forma e tij,
Per vajzat me gjuhen si thumbi, dhe aty prane i lire;
Ende, nese njeri e levizte, ai qe nje stuhi e tille
Aq shpesh ndermjet majit dhe prrillit eshte per tu pare,
Kur ererat frymemarrin embelsi, te shfrenuara qofshin ato.
Vrazhdesia e tij keshtu me rinine e tij te autorizuar
Beri petka genjeshtrash ne nje krenari rinore.

Mirepo a mund te udhetonte ai, dhe shpesh njeriu mund te thote
Ai kale vrullin e tij e merr nga kaloresi:
Krenar prej nenshtrimit, fisnik prej troshitjes,
Chvjen rrotull, chfare hidhet me hov, shfare shtegu,
Chndalim ai ben!
Dhe kundershtues prej aty nje pyetje merr,
Ose kali prej tij u be veprimi i tij,
Ose ai tij drejtimin prej mire duke bere vrapim.

Por shpejt ne anen e tij vendimi shkoi:
Zakoni i tij i vertete i dha jete dhe hijeshi
Perkatjeve dhe stolive,
Te perkryera ne vetvete, jo ne rastin e tij:
Gjithe ndihmat, vetveten e bene me te ndershme prej vendit te tyre,
Erdhen duke u shtuar;
Ende, zbukurimet e tyre me synim
Nuk e copetonin hijeshine por qene te gjitha te zbukuruara prej tij.

Keshtu ne majen e gjuhes se tij te mposhtur
Gjithe llojet e argumenteve dhe pyetjeve te thelluara,
Pergjigje te perpikta, dhe arsye te forta,
Per perparimin e tij vazhdonte te bente zgjim dhe fjetje:
Per te bere nje buzeqeshje te fshehte, qeshjen e fshehur,
Ai kishte theksin dhe aftesi te ndryshme.
Duke kapur te gjitha pasionet me zanatin e tij te vullnetshem:

Qe ai beri ne pergjithesi gjoksin e tij mbreteri
Prej te rinjsh, te vjeterish; dhe sekset magjepseshin me dysh,
Per te banuar me te ne mendime, ose per te rimbetur
Ne detyre personale, duke ndjekur aty ku ai fanitej:
Miratimi joshej, para deshires se tij, dhe dhurohej;
Dhe bisedonte per ate chfare ai mund te thoshte,
Pyeste vete vullnetin e tyre, dhe bente vullnetin e tyre te bindej.
Shume atje qene qe moren imazhin e tij,
te sherbenin syte e tyre, dhe ne te te futnin mendjen e tyre;
Si debila qe ne ate imagjinate vlen
Mjetet e mira qe ata gjejne jashte atdheut
Prej tokash dhe vilash, shenuar ne mendimet e tyre.
Dhe duke punuar ne kenaqesi te brengosur per ti patur ato,
Me shume se sa tokepronari i vertete i enjtur i cili i zoteron ato:

Kaq shume kane, qe kurre se preken doren e tij,
Embelsisht supozoi ato vajzat e zemres se tij,
Vetja ime plote vuajtje, qe qendroi ne liri,
Dhe qe imja vete thjesht pagim, jo ne pjese!
Chfare me artin e tij ne rini, dhe rini ne art,
Hodhi ndjenjat e mia me fuqine e tij magjepsse,
Rezervoi bishtin dhe dha atij gjithe lulen time.

Ende bera Une nuk, si disa barazuese te mia bene
Ngulmim prej tij, dhe as duke u bere me deshire e dhene;
Duke gjetur veten time ne nder kaq te penguar,
Me distancen me te sigurte Une mburova nderin tim:
Pervoja per mua ndertoi shume mure mbrojtes,
Prej provash rigjak rrjedhese, te cilat rimbeten zmbrapsur
Prej ketij xhevahiri te rre4me, dhe dashurise se tij demtuese.

Por, ah, kush do qe ndriti prej rastit te me parshem
Dhe kishte fatin e semure ajo duhej te testohej ne vetvete.
Ose shmbuj te sforcuar, knder permbajtjes vete te saj,
Te fut prej te kaluares rrezik, ne rrugen e saj?
Keshillo ndalimin tim nderpak sa chfare nuk do te qendroje;
Kur ne zemerohemi, keshilla shihet shpesh
Duke na vonuar ne te bejme zgjuarsine me te mprehte.
Dhe nuk i jep kenaqesi gjakut
Qe ne duhet ta bejme fre mbi provat e te tjereve;
Te behet ndaluar embelsisht qe ngjajne kaq te mira,
Per friken demtuese qe parathote thundren tone.
O etje, prej gjykimit qendro menjane!
Ai nje nje madheshtor ka ate nevojat do te shijojne,
Dhe pse arsya fshihet, dhe qan, ky eshte fundi i tyre.

Per me tej Une mund te them shvertetesine e ketij njeriu,
Dhe dinte qe ngjasimet e ndyresise se tij mashtronin;
Degjoi aty filizat e tij ne te tjeret, pemishtet rriteshin,
Shikoi se sa mashtrime qene praruar nen buzeqeshjen e tij;
Dinte betimet qene thyes te shtigjeve te ngushte
Karaktere mendimesh dhe fjale te thjeshta por art,
Dhe dobichet e ndyresise se tij shkelnin kuroren e zemres.

Dhe gjate mbiketo te4rma Une mbajta qytetin tim,
Derisa keshtu ai serisht me lut ma: vajze e mire,
Ki prerj rinise time te vuajtur disa ndjenja meshire,
Dhe behu jo prej betimeve te mia te shenjta e frikesuar:
Kjo eshte keshtu per ty betuar te asnje qe kurre thene;
Per festa dashurie Une kam qene thirrur te to,
Deri tani beri kurre ftoi, as kurre su orvat.

Gjithe fyerjet e mia qe ti sheh larg
Jane gabime te gjakut, as nje seshte i mendjes;
Dashuria nuk i beri ato: me akt ato mund te behen,
Ku asnje parti nuk eshte as i vertete as i perzemert:
Ata kerkuan turpin e tyre qe4 keshtu turpi i tyre po gjeti:
Dhe kaq shume pak prej turpi brenda meje rimbetet,
Prej sa shume nga mua i tyre qortimi permban.

Nder te shumtet qe syte e mi kane pare,
As nje kujt flaka zemra ime kaq shume sa e4 ngrohte
Ose ndjenjat e mia future te te rinjte me te vegjel,
Ose ndonje prej shngutjeve te mia kurre magjepsse:
Keq Une u kam bere atyre, por kurre nuk isha demtuar;
Mbajta zemrat ne fre, por vete imja qe e lire,
Dhe mbreteroi, duke komanduar monarkine e tij.

Shiko ketu, chfare nderimesh plagosje tekash
Me dergoi mua,
Prej perlash te chelura dhe rubine te kuq si gjaku;
Duke figuruar qe ata pasionet e tyre njelloj mi bene hua
Prej pikellimi dhe turpi, kuptuar me aftesi
Ne te bardhe te pakgjak dhe gjendje te kuqe;
Ndikime terrori dhe modesti e shtrenjte,
Kampuar ne zemra, por duke luftuar per nga jashte.

Dhe, duke vene re keto talente ne floket e tyre,
Me metal te perdredhur dashurisht perthurur,
Une kam marre nga shume nje sere miresishe,
Pranimi i tyre i miresjellte neper lote kerkon me ngulm me pervetesimet e perlave te mira pasuruese
Dhe soneta me zgjuaresii te thelluar qe bene zmadhim
E secilit gur natyra e shtrenjte, me vlere, dhe kualitet.

Diamanti, -- pse, ai qe i bukur dhe i forte,
Per ku tij tiparet e padukshme bene kujdes;
Smeraldi  i gjelber i thelle, ne te kujt fresket perfillje
Psheretima t4e dobta rrezatimi i tyre i semure po permireson;
Safiri ngjyruar kalter dhe perzierja me opal
Me mjete te shumefishta: secili nje sere guresh,
Me menchuri te mire stemuar, buzeqeshte ose beri ca ofshaja,

Gjithe keto trofete ndikimesh te nxehta,
Prej mendimesh te zhytura dhe nenshtruar deshiron kujdes,
Natyra ka kerkuar mua qe Une mos ti ve menjane,
Por i solli ato lart ku Une vete Une duhet ti shnderroj,
Kjo eshte, per ty, origjina ime dhe mbarimi;
Per keto, prej forc4e, duhet te tute blatimet te behen,
Qe kur Une altari i tyre, ti perkrah mua.

 Oh, ateher, avantazhi i juaj ajo dore frazepakte,
Peshat e saj te bardha poshte peshores se ajruar prej levdate,
Mirr gjithe keto krahasime ne vete komanden tende,
Te shenjteruar me psheretima qe duke djegur mushkerite po u ngriten;
Chfare me ministrin tuaj, per bindjet tuaja,
Punon nen ju; dhe te juaji degjim vjen
Grupet e tyre te hutuara ne shuma te kombinuara.

Ky vegel me qe derguar nga nje prift,
Ose moter e shenjteruar, nga shenimi me i shenjte;
I cili vononte veshjen e saj fisnike ne oborr ndritte,
Pasurite e saj me te rralla bene pika pikat e gonxheve;
Se ajo ishte kerkuar prej shpirtrave me petka me te shtrenjta,
Por mbajti distance te ftohte, dhe beri prej aty te levizte,
Te shpenzonte jetesen e saj ne dashuri te perjetshme.

Por, O i embli im, chpune nuk eshte te ikesh
Gjeja qe ne nuk kemi, duke mjeshteruar chfare nuk orvatet,
Duke luajtur vendin qe jo forme mori,
Duke luajtur me durim sporte ne pranga ndrydhese?
Ajo qe fama e saj keshtu ne vetvete rregullohet,
Vragat e luftes bishtra fluturimi,
Dhe ben mungesen e saj te guximshme, por jo ndoshta e saj.

O, me fal mua, ne te vetmburrja ime eshte e vertete:
Aksidenti qe me solli mua te syte e saj
Mbi momentin forca e saj u nenshtdrua,
Dhe tani ajo mund kafaz manastir fluturoj;
Dashuri fetare fut jashte syrin e fese:
Jo per te rene ne tundim mund ajo te behet burgosur,
Dhe tani, me ngasje, gjithe liria u gjend.

Sa i madherishem je ti atehere, o, degjome qe them!
Gjiri i thyer qe4 me perket mua
Ka zbrazur gjithe shatervanet e tyre ne burimin tim,
Dhe timin Une zbraz oqeanin tend nder gjithchka:
Une i forte mbi ata, dhe ti mbi mua duke u bere e forte
Duhet per fitoren tende ne te gjithe te plot mbushemi,
Si dashuri e perzier te sheroje gjirin tend te ftohte.

Pjeset e mia kishin fuqi per te joshur nje prift te shenjte,
Kush, disiplinoi, gjithmone, kuvenduar ne miresi,
Besoi syte e saj kur ata te sulmonin filluan,
Gjithe betimet dhe perkushtimet duke dhene vend:
O dashuria me e fuqishme!  Bese, lidhje jo hapesire,
Brenda teje ka asnje thumb, nyje, dhe as kufi,
Se ti je gjithesia, dhe gjithe gjerat e tjera jane te tuat.

Kur ti mbresohesh, chfare vlere kane porosite,
Prej mpirjes per shmbull? Kur ti zhuritesh ne flake,
Sa me ftohtesi ato pengesa qendrojne perpara
Pasuri, frike feminore, ligj, farefis, fame!
Krahet e dashurise jane paqe, kunder rregullit:
Kunder sensit,
Kunder turpit,
Dhe embelsohet, ne therjet e vuajtura mbartet,
Kunder gjithe forcave, goditjeve, dhe frike.

Tani gjithe keto zemra qe ne timen po varen,
Duke e ndier te thyhet, me renkime te gjakosura ato treten;
Dhe psheretimat e tyre lutese zgjaten te ty,
Per te lene vargun qe krijon ti kunder timit,
Duke dhene hua degjim te bute te vizatimi im i embel,
Dhe fryme beszenese te ai betim i lidhur me force,
Qe duhet te preferoje dhe nenmarre premtim.

Kete thane, syte e tij te perujtur qe ai zbertheu,
Psheretimat e te cilit deri atehere qene rrafshuar ne fytyren time;
Secila faqe nje lume rrjedhes nga nje burim
Me rryme te kripur me te poshte rridhte me shpejtesi:
Oh, si rrekeja u be perrua dhe dha hijeshi!
Kush e lemoi me hyrje te kristalte ndrichimin e luleve te dashurise.
Ajo flake nepermes ujit ngjyra e te ciles u permbyll.

O ati im, ky ferr genjeshtrash me mjeshteri shtrigash
Ne rruzullin e vogel te nje loti te vechante!
Por me vershimin e syve
Chzemer e ngurte te ujitet a nuk kerkon?
Chfare gjoksi kaq i ftohte qe nuk eshte ngrohur ketu?
O ndikim vjedhes!  Modesti e ftohte, terbim i nxehte,
Ketu ka me dysh zjarr dhe freski shuarse.

Per pasionin e tij, por nje art aftesie,
Edhe aty rizgjidhi arsyen time neper lote;
Aty bardhesia ime vodhi pasterti dhe Une u marrosa,
Trondita rojtaret e mi te padehur dhe friken civile;
Shfaqju atij, sich ai me shfaqet mua,
Gjithe shkrirje; edhe pse pikat tona linden kete ndryshim,
Ai me helmoi, dhe helmi im ate e ndreqi.

Brenda tij nje teresi lende delikate,
Aplikuar me kujdes, gjithe forma te chuditshme,
Duke u djegur dhe skuqur, ose prej uji fshires,
Zbehtesi e mpakur; dhe ai merr dhe iken,
Me aftesine e ndokujt, si me se miri mashtron,
Skuqet ne rangun e zerave dhe qan duke u betuar.
Kthehet i bardhe dhe meket ne shfaqet tragjike.

Ai jo nje zemer qe eshte ne nivelin e tij erdhi,
Mund te bishtoj thirrjen e gjithe qellimit demtues te tij,
Duke, treguar natyre te drejte eshte me dysh perzemersi dhe urtesi;
Dhe, veluar brenda tyre, fitoi kush ai mund te gjymtoj:
Kunder gjese qe ai kerkoi ai mund te therrase;
Kur ai me shume i djegur ne zemer deshiroi luks,
Ai predikoi vajzen puro, dhe levdoi pastertine e ftohte.

Me tej thjesht me rezervim lavdie
Shveshur, dhe me fshehtesi si te dreqit ai u mbulua;
Ai me pa pervoje dha vendin me tundues,
I cili si nje keruvin vertitej mbi ata
Kush, i ri dhe i thjeshte, nuk mund te dashurohet keshtu?
Gjithmone Une! Une bie; dhe ende po bej pyetje
Chfare duhet te beje serisht per nje hater te tille?

Ajo lageshtire e infektuar e syrit te tij,
Ai zjarr i rreme qe ne faqe4n e tij eshte kaq flakerues,
Ajo rrufe e forte nga zemra e tij doli,
Ai shpirt i merzitur mushkerive te tij te buta u dhuroi frymen,
Gjithe ajo levizje e huazuar ngjante e pervetesuar,
Mundet ende serisht te tradhetoje te paratradhetuarin,
Dhe degjenerues i ri nje vajze e pajtuar! 




Perktheu per forumin: e.b.


30/06/05

----------


## xhiko

Uiliem Shekshpir Sonete

*LXXV*

Ti je ushqim për sytë e mi t'uritur,
Sikur për tokën shiu që bie pareshtur,
Për shkakun tënd vec mbeta duk'u grindur,
Si një koprrac për arin që mban fshehur.

Tani krenar për arin që zotron,
Pastaj pa gjumë nga frika se ia marrin,
Herë arin që të shohë ai shpreson,
Herë e tërbon një sy prej kureshtari.

Shpesh herë i etur për ndonje vështrim,
Mjaft rrallë i gëzuar që të kam parë,
Nuk kam dhe as që pres ndonjë gëzim,
Përvec atij që jep a vetë e marr.

Kështu gëzoj e vuaj ditë per ditë,
Kur jam i nginjur, etja më sfilit.


_Shqiperoi Cezar Kurti 
"Flaka e vellazerimit" (Redaksia e botimeve)
Shkup, 1993

Perkthyesi Cezar Kurti, i cili jeton ne ShBA, deri tani ka perkthyer keto vepra: "Prometheu i lidhur (Eksil), "Toka e njerezve" (Fransua de Sent Ekzyperi), "Shpetimi i Forsajteve" (Gollsuorth)._

----------


## xhiko

Shakespeare - Sonnet

*LXXXVII*

Pra, lamtumirë! Si të rrish me mua
Kur vetë e di se vlen ti shumë më tepër!
Cdo gjë mes nesh e ke në duart e tua -
Në do të rrish, a te ikësh me një tjetër.

Të mbaja dot po mos të doje vetë?
E meritoj të kem kaq pasuri?
Mëbëre një dhuratë të vërtetë,
Dhe, ja, më duhet të ta kthej tani.

Ma dhe ti vetë, vlerën pa ia ditur,
O me një tjetër më ke ngatërruar?
Tek ti po kthehet prapsh dhuratë e ndritur,
Gjykimit rishtmas duke iu nënshtruar.

Me ty - m'u duk si në ëndërr vetja mbret,
Pa ty - u zgjova si njeri i shkretë!

----------


## xhiko

Shakespeare

*CXVII*

Më thuaj se kam qenë dorështrënguar,
Të mirat ty kur duhej t'i shpërbleja,
Se zemëremblën paskërkam harruar,
Kur pranë times duhej ta mbërtheja;

Se kohën tënde bukur shtrenjtë blerë
Me të panjohur paskërkam kaluar,
Se velat erëave u paskam nderë
Prej teje sa më larg për të lundruar.

M'i mblidh harbimet, trillat, cdo mynxyrë,
Që të provosh dyshimn' e grumbulluar,
Përplasmi ti, po deshe, në fytyrë,
Por mos më vrit me sytë e zemëruar.

Nuk desha tjetër vetëm të provoj
Në dashuria jote do qëndrojë.

----------


## xhiko

Shakespeare

*CXII*

Me dashuri e fshive dhe mëshirë
Një damkë shpifësish nga balli im,
Më kokën s'caj në flasin keq a mirë,
Kur ty të kam dhe mbrojtje, dhe shpëtim.

E gjithë bota je për mua ti,
Dhe në se jam i mire apo i keq,
Prej teje vetëm dua që ta di,
Sa për të tjerët - vafshin mu në dreq!

E flaka ndrojtjen tutje në humnerë,
Më s'pyes për nepërkat gjuhëgjata,
Që rrinë duke vjellë vetëm vrerë
Dhe shpirtin kanë më të zi se nata.

Ashtu sic më pëlqen ti je trajtur,
Pa ty kjo botë duket e mbaruar.

----------


## xhiko

Shakespeare

*CXXVIII*

Sa herë ti, që je muzika ime,
Me gishtat tu mbi drurin e bekuar
Muzikë luan dhe plot drithërime
I shkrin aq ëmbël tingujt e kulluar,

Ia kam zili kërcimit të cdo tasti,
Që hidhet lart të puthi dorën pak,
Të shkretat buzë, që u ikën rasti,
Nga trimëri' e tyre skuqen flakë.

Sa shumë të preken buzët dëshërojnë,
Të nd'rrojnë vend me tastet kërcimtare,
Aq butë gishtat nëpër to kalojnë,
Sa druri s'duket më i vdekur fare.

Ti falua gishtat tasteve të lumtur
Dhe mua buzët falmi për t'i puthur.

----------


## xhiko

Uilliam Shekspir

*Nga "Hamleti"*

Thuaj yjtë s'janë zjarr,
---Thuaj dielli u shua,
Thuaj jeta është varr;
---Po mos thuaj që s'të dua.

_perkthyer nga Fan Noli
Noli - Vepra 1, botuar nën kujdesin e Akademisë së Shkencave, Tiranë, 1988_

----------


## Antitrup

thnk per ato sonetet e para e punes.

tani doja te thosha qe shume burra i jane futur neper kembe shekspirit per ta perkthyer por askush nuk ia ka arritur qellimit qe ta perkthej nga koka te kembet, keto chka perkthejme ne jane therrime. Nese askush nuk e perkthen me cilesi pa stonime te fjales na duhet te themi qe gjuha letrare shqipe ose albaneze ngelet ende bruto e pa shprehur, si rruge gropa gropa, balte, ferra, shkurre, tym kot me kot etj.

dhe e dyta e punes eshte qe mua per vete ky shekspiri me ka bere zbor nuk po ja kap dot lapsin. 

Asnje nga perkthimet e tij qe kam perkthyer nuk me ka pelqyer qofte dhe te te tjereve.

Ato cfare shikon ti poshte e lart pervec [Nolit vende-vende] nuk jane te perkthyera me cilesi.  sikur te qe shekspiri gjalle dhe tja veje perpara ti lexonte keto cfare perkthejme ne do na i hidhte surratit.

shpresoj qe te dali nanji burre shqiptar qe ti thote te dashures ose gruas fjale te perkthyera sich duhet duke i shtuar dhe ca nga vetja.

----------


## xhiko

Antitrup,

Puqem me atë që keni shprehur me sipër dhe ju përgëzoj për përpjekjen. E konsideroj një punë të madhe dhe njëkohësisht një temë të vlefshme.

Qëllimi im eshte që një pjesë e atyreve te cilët nuk kanë patur shansin ta lexojnë Shekspir ne shqip, te paktën ti ekspozohen disa nga veprave te tij nëpërmjet perkthimeve te autorëve te ndryshëm. Cilësia e përkthimeve është dicka e rëndësishme, por vlerësimi i asaj cilësie është dicka që i ngelet në dorë lexuesit (admiruesit) te veprave Shekspiriane.

Suksese në përpjekjet tuaja.

xhiko

----------


## imprint

EDUARD DE VER
I njohur me emrin
UILLIAM SHEKSPIR


Dramaturgu dhe poeti i madh anglez, Uilliam Shekspir, ne pergjithesi, Eshte njohur si shkrimtari me i madh i te gjitha koherave. Per identiteti e tij ka shume thashetheme, qe do ti shohim me poshte, ndersa talentin dhe arritjet asnjeri nuk ia ka vene ne dyshim.
Shekspiri shkroi se paku 36 drama, 154 sonete te vecanta dhe disa poezi. Midis dramave jane: Hamleti, Makbethi, Mbreti Lir, Jul Cezari, Othello etj.
Ne njefare menyre, krijimtaria artistike ka permbajtje te dukshme deri diku filozofike, fakt qe mund te ndikoje ne arsyetimet tona. Per shembull: kur ne dramen Romeo & Zhulieta (paragr. III, skena I) Princi thote: Por i vrari ka vrare i pari dhe kush do ta paguaj gjakun e pare?- fitojme bindjen e nje permbajtjeje filozofike dhe eshte e vertete qe kjo ndikon ne pikepamjet tona te pergjithshme politike.
Vendosja e Shekspirit ne vend te pare midis krijuesve nuk ka mosmarreveshje. Ne ditet tona, te paket jane ata qe lexojne Cezarin, Virgjilin apo Homerin. Nga ana tjeter, nje shfaqje e dramave te Shekspirit perfshin publik te madh. Aftesia e tij per te dhene fraza te persosura eshte e paarritshme. Madje, ai shpesh eshte cituar edhe nga njerez qe as e kane lexuar dhe as i kane pare veprat e tij. Pra, eshte e qarte qe popullariteti i tij nuk eshte nje mode e shkuar. Krijimtaria e tij jep kenaqesi estetike si per lexuesit ashtu dhe per shikuesit qe prej 400 vjetesh. Perderisa krijimtaria e tij i ka qendruar kohes, kemi te drejten te mendojme se pullariteti i tij do te vazhdoje dhe ne shekujt e ardhshem. Edhe pse shkruante ne anglisht, Shekspiri me plot kuptimin e fjales eshte shkrimtar i perbotshem. Dramat e tij jane perkthyer, lexohen dhe luhen ne gjithe boten. Krijimtaria e tij sa vjen dhe vleresohet gjithnje e me shume si nga kritiket letrare ashtu dhe nga masat e gjera te popullsise. Ndersa me identiteti e njeriut qe shkroi keto vepra letrare nen kete emer, kane lindur mjaft dyshime. Mendimi i pergjithshem eshte se behet fjale per te njejtin Uilliam Shekspir qe ka lindur ne vitin 1564 ne Stratford-On-Ejvn dhe qe ka vdeku po aty, nga viti 1616. Megjithate kur vleresojme me vemendje argumentet e skeptikeve dhe kunderargumentet, arrijme ne perfundimin se skeptiket kane te drejte dhe argumentet e tyre te arta dhe te fuqishme i pranojme:
Shumica e dokumenteve pohojne se Uilliam Shekspiri eshte pseudonimi i grofit XVII nga Oksfordi, Eduard de Ver, ndersa Uilliam Shekspiri eshte emri i nje tregtari te suksesshem, te cilin puna e shpuri ne Londer, por qe ska pasur asnje lidhje me teatrin e, aq me pak, me te shkruarit e dramave. Ne pergjithesi nuk pohojme qe De Veri ti kete shkruar veprat e tij me emrin Shekspir. Gjate kohes se vet, Shekspiri nuk njihej si autor i dramave dhe asnjehere nuk ka patur pretendime te tilla. Ideja, qe Shekspiri eshte dramaturgu i madh Uilliam Shekspir, doli ne vitin 1623, shtate vjete pas vdekjes se tregtarit Shekspir, kur u botuan fashikujt e pare te veprave te Shekspirit. Botuesit kane perfshire ne to nje parathenie, ku aludohej (po nuk thuhej acik) se autori i veprave ishte nje njeri nga Stratford-On-Ejvn.
Qe te kuptohet pamundesia e te qenit te Shekspirit si dramaturg, duhet njohur, se pari, versioni i pergjithshem i pranuar i biografise se Shekspirit.
I ati i Shekspirit, Xhon, dikur shume i pasur, ra ne nje situate te veshtire dhe i vogli Uilliam u detyrua te rritej ne varferi. Perballe kesaj, ai u shkollua ne shkollen klasike te Stratfordit, ku u njoh me letersine klasike dhe gjuhen italiane. Kur ishte 18 vjec, Uilliami pati miqesi me vajzen e re, En Hatavaj, me te cilen shpejt u dashurua. Sic ishte zakoni, ata u kurorezuan dhe pas disa muajsh Eni lindi. Pas dy vjet e ca, lindi per se dyti, por kete radhe binjake. Keshtu, Uilliami, i ndodhur para faktit, ende pa mbushur 21 vjec ishte i detyruar te mbante gruan dhe tre femijet. Nuk ka te dhena per veprimtarine e tij dhe as per vendin se ku ndodhej gjashte vitet e fundit te jetes. Por, ne fillim te vitit 1590, ai ishte ne Londer si anetar i nje trupe aktoresh. Uilliami ishte nje aktor shume i mire, por kohen e kalonte me teper duke shkruar me teper drama apo poezi. Ne vitin 1598, vleresohej si shkrimtari me i madh i te gjitha koherave. Uilliami qendroi ne Londer gati 20 vjet, kohe gjate se ciles shkroi 36 drama, 154 sonete dhe disa poezi. Pas disa vitesh u be aq i pasur, sa arriti te bleje nje shtepi te shtrenjte ne Stratford. Gjate gjithe kesaj kohe, familjen e kishte ne Stratford, ndersa ai shkonte here pas here aty.
Sado qe te duket e cuditshme, ai nuk botoi asnje nga dramat e tij te njohura. Megjithate, botuesit jo skrupuloze kuptuan se ne to fshihej nje bashkepunim, ndaj ilegalisht botuan gjysmat e dramave. Edhe pse keto botime te jashteligjshme ishin te paarrira dhe te ngaterruara, Shekspiri nuk nderhyri.
Ne vitin 1612, ne moshen 48 vjecare, krejt papritur ndaloi se shkruari dhe u kthye per se dyti tek e shoqja, ne Stratford. Aty vdiq, ne prill te vitit 1616 dhe u varros ne oborrin e kishes. Edhe pse varri nuk mban emrin e tij, jo shume vone, ne murin e afert eshte ngritur nje permendore e tij. Tri jave para vdekjes, ai shkroi testamentin, ku pothuajse gjitha pasurine ia linte vajzes se madhe, Suzanes. Ajo dhe pasardhesit e saj jetuan ne shtepine e mire ne Stratford, derisa vdiq edhe anetari i fundit i gjinise, ne vitin 1870.
Duhet nenvizuar se pjesa me e madhe e biografise se ekspozuar deri tani eshte marre nga biografe qe kane mbrojtur versionin e pergjithshem te miratuar. Nuk ka dokumenta ose te dhena qe te vertetojne se Shekspiri ka mesuar ne shkollen klasike te Stratfordit. Nuk ka te dhena as nga bashkenxenes dhe as nga mesues qe ti kene dhene mesim shkrimtarit te madh. Vec kesaj, me asnje te dhene nuk argumentohet te qenit e tij si aktor. Ne kundershtim me keto, ne shikim te pare, versioni zyrtar pranohet si i vertete. Por, me nje studim me te detajuar, evidentohen menjehere pasaktesira, shfaqen dyshime. 
Problemi i pare, i pohuar edhe nga shume biografe te besuar, eshte fakti se ne dore kemi informacione te pakta per jeten e Shekspirit , me pak se sa mund te pritej per nje figure te till te shquar. Ne orvatjen per te sqaruar mungesen e te dhenave, ndonje studiues thote: Por ai ka jetuar para 400 vjetesh dhe eshte e natyrshme qe shumica e dokumenteve per te te kene humbur. Po te arsyetohet keshtu, atehere duhet vleresuar numri i informacioneve qe disponojme nga koha e Shekspirit:
Ai, se paku, nuk jetoi ne nje shtet te prapambetur, apo ne nje epoke te ngrysur, por jetoi ne Angline e mbretereshes Elisabet dhe ne epoken e lulezimit, kur kishte shtypshkronja, kur mjetet per te shkruar ishin mall i zakonshem dhe kur shume njerez dinin te shkruanin dhe te lexonin. Kuptohet qe dokumentet humbasin, por nga ajo kohe kane mbetur miliona dokumente origjinale.
Keshtu, breza te tere studiuesish kane kerkuar informacione per gjeniun me te madh te letrave ne bote. Sipas renditjes se te dhenave te asaj kohe, del se shumica e dokumentave flasin per cdo poet tjeter te asaj kohe, madje edhe per ndonje krijues me pak te njohur, ndersa per Shekspirin jane gjetur vetem rreth tridhjete shenime te rastesishme, ku nuk flitej sadopak qe ai te kete qene poet apo dramaturg.
Kemi ne doreshume dokumenta per jeten e Frensis Bekonit, per mbretereshen Elisabet, Ben Xhonsonin apo Edmund Spenserin, po per Shekspirin pothuajse nuk kemi asgje. Madje dime me teper per poetin qe ka jetuar para tij, Xhon Lilin. Gjithashtu ka shume informacione te detajuara per Galilein, qe ka lindur ne vitin 1313. Per 20 vjetet (1592-1612) e qendrimit te dramaturgut te madh ne Londer, ne nuk gjejme asnje shenim, qe dikush ta kete pare ne te gjalle, ne skene, apo te kete biseduar me te per poezine a te kete shkruar se bashku me te, apo te jene takuar ne rruge ose ne shetitje. 
I vetmi argument sqarues eshte se autori ka shfrytezuar me sukses pseudonimin Uilliam Shekspir per te fshehur identitetin e tij. Ata qe e kane takuar nuk e kane ditur qe ai te kete qene dramaturgu i madh, Uilliam Shekspiri. Sido qe te jete, Shekspiri emri i te cilit eshte aq i ngjashem, nuk mund te fshihej pas nje pseudonimi te tille. 
Nje moskuptim me i madh i versionit zyrtar eshte dhe sjellja e qytetit te lindjes ndaj tij. Ne qofte se Shekspiri ishte nje aktor i shkelqyer dhe dramaturgu me i madh i Anglise, si eshte e mundur qe asnjeri te mos e dinte kete? Por cfare mund te thuhet per doreshkrimet e dramave te shkruara me doren e vete Shekspirit? Padyshim ato duhet te tregonin se kush eshte autori. Fatkeqesisht, doreshkrime te tilla nuk ekzistojne. Madje, nuk ka as shenime, pjese te pashfaqura ose te pambaruara. Faktikisht, pervec gjashte firmave ne dokumentat gjyqesore, nuk kemi asgje te shkruar nga dora e tij. Nga sa gjykohet prej dokumentave ekzistuese, del se Shekspiri jo vetem qe nuk eshte autori, por ai ka qene gjysme analfabet ose analfabet i plote.
Mbetet problem edhe testamenti i Shekspirit: Ekziston origjinali, qe perbehet nga tri faqe, ku ne menyre te hollesishme shenohet pasuria dhe nje varg kerkesash te tjera, ndersa nuk shenohet asgje per poezite, dramat, per pjeset e pambaruara apo per te drejtat e autorit. Asgje nuk shenohet per ndonje liber personal apo dokument. Nuk shenohet as se kujt do tia linte dramat e pabotuara. Ky eshte testamenti i nje njeriu te paarsimuar, madje, edhe i nje tregtari pa shkolle fare.
Dokumentat e ekspozuara jane te mjaftueshme dhe nuk duhen te dhena te tjera per te vertetuar se Shekspiri nuk eshte dramaturgu i madh dhe se Uilliam Shekspiri eshte pseudonim i perdorur per te fshehur identitetin e autorit te vertete.
Thuhet shpesh se shumica e drameturgeve dhe romanciereve ne veprat e tyre trajtojne ngjarje nga jeta e tyre. Jo rralle, ato jane edhe te dhenat kryesore qe mund te shpien deri te biografia e Shekspirit. Ne veprat e tij duket qarte se ishte njeri shume i arsimuar, bie ne sy pasurimi i pabesueshem i fjalorit dhe njohja e gjuhes frenge dhe latine. Nga ana tjeter, te gjithe jane te te njejtit mendim qe Shekspiri jo vetem qe nuk ka shkelur ne universitet, por eshte edhe shume e dyshimte qe te kete vazhduar edhe gjimnazin. Per kete flet shume libri i Carlton Odbergut, me titullin Enigmatiku Uilliam Shekspir.
Mire qe Shekspiri nuk eshte autori i dramave, por kush tjeter eshte? 
Dalin shume pikepyetje, por me e besueshmja eshte qe autori I vertete te jete filozofi i njohur, Frensis Bekon. Por vitet e fundit kane dal te dhena qe pa dyshim te drejtojne tek Eduard De Veri. Per Eduard De Verin dihen shume gjera: Ka bere nje jete plot aventura, ngjarje te cilat i gjejme te pasqyruara ne keto drama. Ka lindur ne vitin 1550. Ka qene bir dhe trashegimtar i grofit XVI nga Oksfordi, shume i pasur dhe aristokrat i larte. Eduardi i ri u stervit me stilin e zakonshem per lordet e rinj: studioi per kaloresi, gjueti, kulture ushtarake si dhe per muzike e dans. Me mesues privat ai studioi per frengjisht, latinisht e lende te tjera. Diplomen e mori ne universitetin e Kembrixhit, ndersa magjistraturen e mbrojti ne universitetin e Oksfordit. Pas kesaj studioi per drejtesi dhe punoi ne nje nga kater shoqerite kryesore te avokateve te Londres. Kur ishte 12 vjec, i vdes i ati, keshtu qe per vite me rradhe jetoi me te emen, e cila u martua per se dyti. Pas kesaj, Eduardin e mori nen kujdestari UilliamSesili, besnik mbreteror i Anglise dhe shume vite anetar i keshillit personal te mbretereshes Elisabet. Keshtu, ai ka qene nje nga njerezit me te shquar te Anglise. De Veri u be anetar i familjes se Sesilit. Fale ndikimit te ketij te fundit, De Veri arriti ti shpetoje gjyqit per vrasjen e nje lakeu te Sesilit, gje qe e kishte bere vertet. Ne moshen 20 vjecare, De Veri u vendos ne oborr, ku u njoh me shume njerez te shquar, midis te cileve edhe me mbretereshen Elisabet, se ciles i la pershtypje shume te mira, jo vetem pse ishte i zgjuar, por pse ishte shume i rregullt, simpatik dhe me nje pamje te jashtezakonshme. Shpejt u be edhe i dashuri i saj. 
Gjate pese vite divorc me gruan e tij, De Veri u dashurua me nje dame te oborrit qe u nda prej tij. Mbreteresha Elisabet, e terbuar per kete, dha urdher qe ta burgosnin ne burgun e Londres. Pas disa muajsh u lirua. Por, nje nga miqte e dames se re, i zemeruar nga kjo, e qelloi dhe e plagosi rende De Verin. Midis dy familjeve shperthyen grindje te renda qe u sheshuan me kercenimin qe u beri mbreteresha. Kjo ngjarje na shpie tek Romeo dhe Zhuljeta.
Ne vitin 1586, kur ishte 36 vjec, mbreteresha Elisabet i lidhi nje pension prej 1000 funt sterlinash ne vit, afersisht 100 mije dollare te sotem.
De Veri ishte i pajisur me interesa te gjera per poezine dhe teatrin, kishte miqesi me shume shkrimtare. 
Problemi i vetem qe mbetet pa pergjigje, eshte mbajtja fshehur e identitetit te tij. Per kete ekzistojne disa sqarime te mundshme:
1- Ne ate kohe ekzistonte ligji, qe ndalonte fisniket te shkruanin vjersha per botim ose drama per teatrot komerciale.
2- De Veri ishte i njohur si oborrtar. Duke pare qe ne dramat e tij paraqitej jeta e oborrit, ne qofte se dihej autoresia, atehere njerezit, ne menyre te natyrshme dhe me te drejte, do te identifikonin ngjashmerine e personazhit me personin real te oborrit, gje qe mund te shkaktonte edhe skandale. Ne ate kohe, nje gje e tille, se paku te shpinte ne proces gjyqesor, ne mos ne duel.
3- Shume nga sonetet e tij, Uilliam Shekspiri ia adresonte marredhenieve me ndonje te dashur. Po te njihej autoresia e shoqja do te shqetesohej shume.

Keto argumente e te tjera, te gjitha se bashku sqarojne pse De Veri ka fshehur identitetin e tij.

----------


## shigjeta

*Soneti 27*

I vrarë nga mundi, ngutem për në shtrat,
Prehrin që shplodh gjymtyrët nga udhëtimi;
Po at’herë në kokë nis një shtegtim më i gjatë -
Me ta lënë punë trupi ia nis mendimi:
Se at’ kohë mendimet fort nga malli kapur
Të gjith në pelegrinazh drejt teje shkojnë
Dhe m’mbajnë qepallat e rënduara hapur
Të kqyr errësirën që të verbrit shohjnë:
Por shpirti im, me sytë e imagjinatës
Sjell hijen tënde n’sytë e mi t’padritë 
Që si brilant i varur në terr të natës
Natën e zezë e bën të ndrij si ditë
.....K’shtu, ditën trupi, natën, truri im
.....Për shkakun tënd dhe timin s’gjejnë pushim

_përktheu Napolon Tasi_

----------

roxhena (13-10-2014)

----------


## shigjeta

*Soneti 24*

Syri mu be piktor dhe kopjoi
Formen e bukurise ne zemren time;
Trupi im iu be suaze dhe e rrethoi:
Doli nje kryeveper e rralle nkundrime
Se me ane tpiktorit vepren duhet ta shohesh
Te gjesh portretin tend besnik, aty ku u vu:
Ndyqan te zemres varur mrri prej kohesh
E ka per xham dritaresh syte e tu
Shih, pra, syte e sho-shojt çdobi na sjellin
Te mite te pikturuan, kurse te tute
Mu bene dritare ngji dhe fusin diellin
Qe kenaqet kur te puth fytyren e bute
...Po prape syri eshte i mete nate qe shpreh:
...Kopjon çfare sheh, por zemren nuk e njeh

_perktheu Napolon Tasi_

----------


## shigjeta

*Soneti 43*

Veç kur i mbyll, mahniten sytë e mi,
Se gjatë gjithë ditës gjëra tkota u shfaqen;
Por kur unë flej, në ëndërr u del ti,
Dhe u ndrit në terr tek tshohnë, të kënaqur
O ti, kujt hija, hijen dritë e bën
Sa shumë do ndrinte forma jote e lumtur
Tek dita e qartë prej ndriçimit tënd
Kur ndrit si hije, aq fort sytë e përgjumur	
Sa shumë, vërtet, do mi kenaqte syt
Kundrima jote ditën e tërvlagët
Kur natn e vdekur, që në gjumë më zhyt
Mi ndjell aq fort shëmbëllesa jote e vagët!
Ditët janë netë sa kohë stë shoh në sy
Dhe netët ditë kur shoh në ëndërr ty

_përktheu Napolon Tasi_

----------


## Acid_Burn

*Soneti 15*

1- Gjithcka qe rritet kur shikon
2- Sesi, vec per nje moment I takon perfeksionimit
3- Kur skena madheshtore e hicit, demostron
4- Fshehurazi mbi yje komentin e ndikimit 
5- Kur sheh qe njerezit si bimet shtohen
6- Prej te njejtit qiell te ngazellyer e kontrolluar 
7- Hundeperpjete ne limfen rinore e lartesite zvogelohen
8- Veshur trimerine krejtesisht duke harruar
9- Se si pret e lekundshmja krenari
10-Perpara te me sjelle me te rinjte prej jush
11-Ku koha e humbur lufton me dobesi
12-Diten e rinise te njollose, me nate ta mbush
13-Gjithcka ne lufte me kohen per tenden dashuri
14-Ashtu si ai ta merr, une ta mbjell perseri. 

_shqiperoi Acid Burn_

----------


## SeveN

A mund te kem veprat e tij? Nese ndonjeri i ka te gjitha dhe ka mundesi le ti postoje ketu! 
Ju faleminderit!!!

----------


## shigjeta

*Soneti 46*

Për vdekje zemra e sytë e mi luftojnë
Portretin tënd të bukur si ta ndajnë
Sytë, soditjen, zemrës ia mohojnë
Zemra këtë të drejtë e quan të saj'n
Zemra ngulmon se shtëpia jote ajo është -
Kështjellë e fortë që kurrë se shpuan sytë -
Por sytë k'të mëtesë ia hedhin poshtë
Dhe thonë se në ta banon shkëlqimi yt'
Për zgjidhjen e kësaj çështjeje u formua
Përbërë prej mendimesh, një juri
Dhe me vendim të tyre u caktua
Pjesa e secilit që i takon të marre nga ty:
.....Kështu, sytë e kthjellët muarën pamjen - bukurinë
.....Dhe zemra ime djegur zemrën tënde, dashurinë

----------


## arianit_real

mfalni se ndoshta nuk eshte vendi ku duhet kerkuar kjo gje por a mundet ndokush qe e ka lexuar Hamletin e Shekspearit , te me tregoje ne pika te shkurtra se per qka behet fjale se egziston pamundesia e gjetjes se librit .
Me respekt Arianiti           , me falni edhe njehere se ndoshta nuk eshte vendi ku duhet kerkuar kjo gje .

----------


## tiramisu

Hej Arianiti, keto jane pikat me kryesore tek Hamleti. Shpresoj ta maresh ne kohe.

Nje nate dy rroje shohin nje fantazme qe vertitet ne keshtjellen Elsinore ne Danimarke. Horacio e sheh dhe ve re qe i perngjan mbretit Hamlet, i cili ka vdekur dhe pasardhes ne fronin e tij eshte i vellai Klaudius dhe eshte martuar me te shoqen mbretereshen Gertrude. I biri i mbretit dhe i Gretrudes ka te njejtin emer si i jati, Hamlet. Princi Hamlet sheh fantazmen, bindet qe eshte fantazma e te jatit, dhe fantazma i thote qe eshte vrare nga Klaudius dhe e urdheron te birin te mare hak dhe ta pastroje Danimarken nga ky tiran vrases.
Princi Hamlet vendos te hakmerret por sepse eshte si natyre i paqendrueshem vonon, dhe bie ne nje melankoli dhe cmenduri te dukshme. Klaudious dhe Gretruda shqetesohen per kete gjendje dhe mundohen te zbulojne pse eshte ai keshtu. Nje obortar i sygjeron Klaudius qe e ka ngaqe ka rene ne dashuri me te bijen Ofeline. Por kur spiunet e mbretit pergjojne bisedat e tyre degjojne qe Hamleti e urdheron Ofeline te mbyllen ne nje kuvend e te behet murgeshe. 
Nje rup aktoresh vijne ne keshtjelle dhe Hamletit i lind ideha te provokoje xhaxhain per te zbuluar te verteten duke luajtur nje pjese qe i perngjan vrasjes se te jatit. Klauduis reagon kur e sheh kete skene dhe Hamleti me shokun e ngushte Horatio e gjejne duke u lutur, keshtu qe s'e veret ne ate moment qe shpriti mos i shkoje ne parajse. Mbreti i trembur urdheron qe princi Hamlet te cohet ne Angli. Para se te ike ai shkone te konfrontoje te emen. Ne dhome fshehur ishte Polonius (babai i Ofelise) me urdher nga mbreti per ta pergjuar Hamletin; qe leviz ndersa Hamleti po bisedonte me te jemen. Hamleti mendon se ishte mbreti dhe e vret pa ia pare fytyren. Kur del e verteta ai dergohet menjehere ne Angli, me Rosencrantz dhe Guildenstern nga Kaludius me urdher qe mbreti i Anglise ta vrase. Ofelia mbyt veten ne lume pasi cmendet nga merzia dhe dhimbja. Laerti kthehen ne Danimarke ne kete kohe, cuni i Poliniusit dhe vellai i Ofelise. Klauduis e bind ate qe e kishte fajin Hamleti per vdekjen e te jatit. 
Nderkohe marrin leter nga Hamleti qe thote se anija ishte sulmuar nga piratet dhe ai po ktheheshe ne shtepi. Klaudius perdor Laertin ta therase ne nje duel po ai ka helmuar tehun e shpates qe sa ta plagose Hamletin ai te vdese. 
Si planin B Klaudius helmon nje pije ne nje kupe qe nese Hamleti s'vdes me shpaten te vdese ndryshe.
Hamleti kthehet kur ata po varrosin Ofeline. i mbushur tere merzi ai e sulmon Laertin duke i thene se ai gjithmone e deshte Ofeline. Ate nate ai i thote Hroacios qe eshte gati te vdese, se ora po i afrohet. 

Te nesermen fillon ndeshja. Hamleti fiton menjehere, por refuzon qe te pije nga kupa. E jema ne fakt pi pak dhe vdes ne vend nga helmi. Laerti e plagos Hamletin po ai s'vdes menjehere. Laerti pritet nga shpata e vete dhe i tregon Hamletit qe Klaudius eshte pergjegjes per vdekejn e mbretereshes, dhe vdes nga helmi i shpates. Hamlti atehere godet Klaudius me shpaten e helmuar dhe t dy vdesin.

Nderkohe nje princ Novregjez, Fortinbra hyn ne skene dhe sheh se c'kisht ndodhur. Ai hip ne fron menjehere. Me kerkese te Hamletit, Horacio i tregon atij se c'ndodhi me historine e familjes se Hamletit dhe ai vendos qe ta varrose Hamletin sic i ka hije nje luftetari te nderuar.

----------


## Dara

Gjithemone i kam gjetur te mbrekullueshme dramat apo komedite e Shekspirit te luajtura ne Central Park tek amfiteatri. Ja u sygjeroj fort. Muajin e kaluar u luajt Romeo dhe Juliet. Shume bukur. Kete Gusht eshte 'Endrra e nje nate vere'.

----------


## Alienated

Good Night
Good Night
Parting is such a sweet sorrow
That I'll say Good Night
'til it be 'morrow...

Romeo & Juliet

Vargjet e mia te preferuara...

----------

